# What think ye of Thunderbird?



## Philip A (Feb 14, 2005)

Who's got it, and what do you think of it?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 14, 2005)

I havent tried it yet. I have to admit I am too dependent on Outlook, Thunderbird has no good calendar client, and Outlook has too many 3rd party add ons to give up at the moment.


----------



## Brian (Feb 14, 2005)

*I\'ve reclaimed my inbox*

I love it, and think that it works fantastically.

Check it out at:
http://www.mozilla.org/products/thunderbird/

*quasi-synopsis*
Mozilla Thunderbird is the stand alone email component. Targeted at Mozilla Firefox users and others looking for an alternative to Microsoft's Outlook, I think it has clear strengths above MS Outlook. I'll also point out a few hindrances.

First of all, Mozilla Thunderbird 1.0 is fully-featured email client that is user oriented. Its open source software from Mozilla, so its free. As a program, it is significantly smaller and more compact than the cumbersome Outlook, taking up less room on your computer as well as running faster and smoother. It can support a variety of email, including POP3 (though not Hotmail. This will be discussed below in the cons). If you are like me, I like synthesizing several accounts with TB, though like Outlook I only need one outoing server (SMTP) with which I can send mail, in HTML and standard formatting, as well as message grouping. Its address book has smart-text options that keep most-used addresses and subjects handy, as well as popular information close at hand. Admittedly, none of the above is especially unique to TB. However, its blocking/filtering and organizing tools are what sets it apart. Easily surpassing Outlook, TB filters junk mail in a way to make you forget Outlook. 

Though initially without a calendar, Mozilla offers two solutions. The first option, that I have chosen to go with, is to also download Mozilla Sunbird. This is, similar to TB, a stand alone Calendar and Task program. Though still in developmental stages (only version 0.2 is available), Sunbird is a great product as well, and requires minimal skill and effort to keep updated with TB. I look forward to future editions as a completed package, fully synchronic with TB. The other option is a compatible calendar that downloads as an extension into TB.

Speaking of extensions, TB is very adaptable and flexible, and easily manipulated, both for programmatic or cosmetic desires. Nice extensions and themes are downloadable both on their site and throughout the web. As the internet and time progresses, intellects greater than mine continue to spit out extensions for every need I can conceive of before I need it. Also, the three column display (which is modifiable through extensions) is more conceptually attractive (_se?_) than Outlook.

*Cons*
Despite all of these advantages, there are some disadvantages. Thunderbird is not as fully integrated as Outlook. Though EXTREMELY rare, there are a very few compatibility issues with using non-Microsoft approved software, the most obvious being incompatibility with MS Hotmail. 


Personally, I love Thunderbird. I have NEVER had a difficulty with anything email related, and that includes handling every manner of attachment (media, documents, excel, secure information, etc.) and in-text picture or link (this is resolved with an extension). My ONLY problem with Thunderbird is that I am addicted to my Pocket PC. I use it often at school and keeping on the same page with everyone. However, I recently found a way around this as well. I keep Outlook on my computer (grrr) and sync using this app. Then I transfer all info between Mozilla and Microsoft. Did I mention both Thunderbird and Sunbird (the calendar app) have great import/export proficiency?

I apologize I only interacted with Outlook, but that is the most popular alternative, and the only one I have experience with. Thunderbird gets a 10/10 in my book, and the best is yet to come as it continues to evolve to meet more needs. By way of example, they are very close to having a Palm/Pocket PC sync system developed. These guys are good. Final reason to switch to TB? When you need product help or support, don't wait for impersonal, disenfranchised teleprompters to give poor suggestions with how to fix a product they had to get trained in on. Talk with the creators themselves online immediately (since most of them are glued to cyberspace).

Hope this helps. I, Brian, do firmly deny any bias, whatsoever... 

Thankful for a useful tool in ministry of Christ's Kingdom,
BRIAN


----------



## Brian (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry Fred, I missed your post.

For calendars, try:
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
This talks about the Mozilla Calendar as well as the Mozilla Sunbird app. 

Concerning 3rd party add-ons:
Well, I have to agree with you, but I haven't missed them at all. Also, the extensions help with the MS amnesia. Its a lot of personal preference, I'm sure. If you ever have a season where you can give it a try, I think you'll be hooked. That was my experience, at the least. 

May Christ lavish you and your ministry with all of His graces He bought you,
BRIAN


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes Brian. I am not averse on principle - I use Firefox. But I have an Outlook backup program that backs up all my emails; yahoo calendar syncs with Outlook, Plaxo address book syncs with Outlook, and X1 Search Program searches Outlook much better than Thunderbird.

I use all of these, and need them for my daily work. So I am not ready to switch yet. I am sure that Thunderbird will eventually get there, but not yet for me. I also have no real need for the Anti-spam features, since I have Bit-Defender secuity suite.


----------



## psaulm119 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have used Thunderbird for the last year or so (started when it was a mere 0.2 program--just a toddler I thought it was head and shoulders above other email clients (pegasus and eudora in particular) in that the user area wasn't cluttered with tons of icons, and was very easy to customize and use. No ads (I think eudora freebie still has some ads). It worked very smoothly, never giving me any problems (can't say the same for Firefox). The only thing that took me away from it is the need to use web-based email so I can send and access email from both home and work--charter's own email system wouldn't let me do this easily, so I had to change to Gmail, which I am really getting to enjoy. But as Fred is indicating, it is not as "mature" as the Outlook and doesn't have all the bells and whistles that Outlook does. But for home use, it should have pretty much anything you'd want.

You can always check the option to leave email on the server, if you want to try it out for a while, but still keep your email on your ISP email account (in case you decide to stop using Thunderbird).


----------

